# Elektr. Fussbodenheizung



## SPSKILLER (6 April 2010)

Hallo,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken im Zuge eines Umbaus in meiner Wohnung eine elektr. Fussbodenheizung einzubauen.

Diese soll nur dazu dienen den Granit angenehm zu temperieren.
Die Raumtemperatur ist/bleibt über Zentralheizung realisiert.

Hat jemand mit so was Erfahrung?
Die Heizungen gibts in allen Preisklassen.
Worauf sollte man achten/Wert legen?
Sind die Dinger zuverlässig?
Welches Produkt könnt ihr empfehlen?

Micha


----------



## Homer79 (6 April 2010)

zum "zuheizen" ne schöne sache...
hab schon paar verbaut...die firmen waren unterschiedlich, würd ich mich mal auf einem elektrogrosshandel beraten lassen...viel verkehrt kann man denk ich nicht machen (wenn man es auf dem grosshandel holt). 
ich hab noch keine negative resonaz erhalten.

den link http://www.elektrische-fussbodenheizung.de/ kennste ja bestimmt


----------



## automobil80 (8 April 2010)

ich habe bis jetzt gute Erfahrungen mit denen von rak-haustechnik.de gemacht.


----------



## maxider1 (8 April 2010)

*Rücklaufbegrenzung Zentralheizung*

Hallo Killer,

warum keine Fußbodenheizung mit der Zentralheizung? 
Einfach RL Begrenzer einbauen, kommt auf die Dauer günstiger.


gruß
max


----------



## SPSKILLER (8 April 2010)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Die Raumtemperatur ist/bleibt über Zentralheizung realisiert.


 
das hat schon seine Gründe.
Die Vorlauftemperatur ist zu hoch.
Ist ein Mehrfamilienhaus (5 Wohnungen).


----------



## Oberchefe (8 April 2010)

> das hat schon seine Gründe.
> Die Vorlauftemperatur ist zu hoch.



aber für die Zukunft gedacht hat eine FBH seine Vorteile: durch die niedrigere Vorlauftemperatur kommen auch alternative Heizmöglichkeiten in Frage (Wärmepumpe...)


----------



## SPSKILLER (9 April 2010)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> aber für die Zukunft gedacht hat eine FBH seine Vorteile: durch die niedrigere Vorlauftemperatur kommen auch alternative Heizmöglichkeiten in Frage (Wärmepumpe...)


 
... das mag schon sein, aber es wäre zu aufwändig die Vorlauftemperatur nur für meine Wohnung abzusenken.

Ich habe von der Materie net viel Ahnung, deshalb verlasse ich mich da auf die Aussagen des Heizungsfachmannes.


----------



## maxider1 (12 April 2010)

Ohne Werbung zu machen (Dieses Produkt wurde über google gefunden), kann man auch Räume einzeln absenken und über Thermostatkopf als Grundlasteinstellung die FBH wählen.
Dein Vorteil wäre dadurch: immer temperierter Fußboden, Energieoptimiertes Heizen, geringere Kosten als Stromheizung.

http://ch.he.de.danfoss.com/Product/003L1010_MNU17397135.html

gruß
Max


----------



## SPSKILLER (13 April 2010)

hi,

mir wurde gesagt, dass die *Vorlauf*temperatur für meine Bude bei Fussbodenheizung max 50°C sein darf.
Optimal wären 47°C.

Ich blick nicht, was mir der Rücklauftemperaturbegrenzer bringen sollte.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 April 2010)

ich kenne das so das z.b. in Badezimmern dieses RTF Ventil in den Rücklauf
des Heizkörpers montiert wird um die Fußbodenheizung dahinter zu hängen.

Elektroheizung findet ich absolut ungünstig, das ist eigentlich ein Relikt aus
der Steinzeit. Bei uns werden sogar schon vom Stromversorger zuschüße 
bezahlt, um einen Rückbau von Elektroheizungen schmackhaft zu machen.
Weil sich der Stromversorger nicht ins eigene fleisch schneiden will, ver-
sucht er dann natürlich Gas anzubieten.


----------



## TimoK (15 April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

Rücklauftemperaturbegrenzer machen schon Sinn und funktionieren auch.

Der Vorlauf wird an den normalen Heizkreis-Vorlauf angeschlossen, im Rücklauf wird der Rücklauftemperaturbegrenzer zwischengeklemmt. Durch die Temperaturbegrenzung im Rücklauf wird der Durchfluss gestoppt - Die Temperatur in der FBH kühlt langsam ab. Ist das Wasser genügend abgekühlt, öffnet der Begrenzer -  es fließt neues warmes Wasser nach. Steigt die Temperatur, so schließt der Begrenzer wieder.

Da die FBH vergleichsweise träge ist, sind diese kurzen Temperatursprünge absolut egal.

Das Teil von Danfoss sieht natürlich nicht so schön aus. Schöner wäre dann eine komplette Einheit zum  Einbau in die Wand mit Thermostatkopf:

Achtung Werbung: http://www.viega.de/xchg/de-de/hs.xsl/produktkatalog.html#modeldetail-group6060674692049

Ich hänge einfach mal eine Skizze an, wie das Ganze angeschlossen wird.

Gruß vom Marktführer der Sanitär- und Heizungstechnik ;-)

Timo


----------



## SPSKILLER (12 Mai 2010)

Danke noch mal an alle.
Rücklauftemperaturbegrenzer ist genau das Richtige zum Zuheizen gewesen.

Geile Sache!


----------



## mariob (12 Mai 2010)

Hallo,
Boden richtig gedämmt? Dazu gibt es auch Normen wie soetwas auszusehen hat. Speziell bei Böden, unter denen das Erdreich beginnt können da hinterher große Sorgen bereiten. Rücklauftemperaturbegrenzer ist nicht unbedingt nötig, wenn Temperieren reicht genügt es den Rücklauf der Heizkörper zu verwenden. Geht allerdings nur bis zu bestimmten Flächen (Ich habe da so Werte von ca. 10m² pro Heizkörper im Hinterkopf), es gibt da aber auch Berechnungsgrundlagen. Der Heizungsbauer des geringsten Mißtrauens berät Dich da sicher auch gerne.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Ralle (12 Mai 2010)

Ich habe im gesamten Haus Rücklaufbegrenzer in der FBH, das funktioniert seit 15 Jahren tadellos. Elektrisch würde ich eher nicht zuheizen, ich habe auf der Warmwasserleitung eine elektr. Zusatzheizung liegen (Band). Nachdem ich mit mal ansah, wie der Zähler losdrehte, wenn ich den "Warmhalter" einschaltete, war der für immer und ewig AUS!


----------

